# Schema Therapy



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi guys

Info about Schema (Or 'Lifetraps') Therapy. Schema was developed in tandem with the pioneers of CBT for the small percentage of folks that CBT does not help. It includes techniques from psychoanalysis, jungian, attachment theory and person centred counselling. Learn about the schemas and how they may form the basis of some of your struggles.

http://www.davidbricker.com/clientsguid ... herapy.pdf

Ross


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck finding a therapist that does this type of therapy. Its hard enough to find a CBT therapist.


----------

